# Bass Boat Butt Seat Question



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone tried this? I'm tempted. Lean, sit or straddle. By Millennium they call it the comfortMAX Palmahorse seat.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

*Looks like a great idea.*


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

There was a post on bassboatcentral today about that seat. If I remember correctly most commented about the size of it. They said it's comfortable just huge.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds like a bad case of chafing to me! Is it motorized? Looks like something you'd get on and ride! Lol!


----------

